# everhartdj



## everhartdj (Jun 11, 2015)

I am fairly new to Garden Railroading. I have an LGB steam Loco #22232. It has stopped running. I changed the motor and it still won't run. I believe that the PCB board may be blown. Is the PCB board in the engine or is it in the tender. Also, can I go to a decoder and dtill get the sound and smoke to work and get this loco running? I don't know that I can get a new board.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Here is a review of one owner's experiences 
with the loco. He shows it's innards and some
information on service. Might help you.

http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips10/lgb_22232_040_tips.html

Don


----------



## everhartdj (Jun 11, 2015)

DonR

Thank you for the information. I'll read through it and hope it helps.
Once again, THANK YOU

everhartdj


----------

